# INEFFABILE RAI



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

*Baudo torna al sabato sera di Rai 1*

*"Con Serata D'Onore sfiderò C'è posta"*


Pippo Baudo è pronto a tornare al sabato sera di Rai Uno. Parte sabto 15 novembre, alle 21,10, lo show _Serata d'Onore,_ tratto dal format lanciato dallo stesso Baudo 25 anni fa. "Non sono affatto preoccupato per la sfida con Maria De Filippi - ha detto Pippo in un'intervista a _Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni - _non capisco tutta questa paura di condurre il sabato sera, un tempo per un presentatore era l'orgoglio più grande"

incredibile.
coi soldi che ruba col canone ci ripresentano raffaella carrà e il pippone...
complimenti agli autori della rai...una creatività e innovazione incredibili


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

che vergogna...politici jurassici, conduttori ottuagenari....


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Baudo torna al sabato sera di Rai 1*
> 
> *"Con Serata D'Onore sfiderò C'è posta"*
> 
> ...



Che pippate!


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che vergogna...politici jurassici, conduttori ottuagenari....


 
lo stesso programma che ha fatto 25 anni fa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




faccio bene a non dargli una lira da secoli


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo stesso programma che ha fatto 25 anni fa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi raccomando però di non aprire mai se ti citofonano a casa...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi raccomando però di non aprire mai se ti citofonano a casa...


io non apro mai a nessuno che non conosco.
mi aiuta parecchio il videocitofono


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi raccomando però di non aprire mai se ti citofonano a casa...


e sei avvisata che se anche non le ritiri, le cartelle esattoriali quando sono partite, sono partite!


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e sei avvisata che se anche non le ritiri, le cartelle esattoriali quando sono partite, sono partite!


Ma cosa ti possono fare se ti beccano?
Un tempo dicevano che ti piombavano i canali...ora se non sbaglio ti possono sequestrare l'apparecchio vero?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti possono fare se ti beccano?
> Un tempo dicevano che ti piombavano i canali...ora se non sbaglio *ti possono sequestrare l'apparecchio vero?*


anche quello per i denti ... sono tremendi


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti possono fare se ti beccano?
> Un tempo dicevano che ti piombavano i canali...ora se non sbaglio ti possono sequestrare l'apparecchio vero?


ti mettono una bella ipoteca sulla casa o il fermo amministrativo dell'auto, se possiedi una delle due cose.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti possono fare se ti beccano?
> Un tempo dicevano che ti piombavano i canali...ora se non sbaglio ti possono sequestrare l'apparecchio vero?


senza considerare che è prevista la fustigazione in pubblica piazza.

di norma prima di fare qualsiasi altra, esatri ti manda la cartella esattoriale. la paghi e festa finita, amici come prima.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti mettono una bella ipoteca sulla casa o il fermo amministrativo dell'auto, se possiedi una delle due cose.


prima di arrivare a tanto devi ignorare bellamente le cartelle esattoriali

(inutile dire che se fai lo gnorri con la prima, te ne mandano una seconda)


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> anche quello per i denti ... sono tremendi


Ti giuro che fra parentesi stavo per scrivere (non quello per i denti)...ma poi mi sono detta che una battuta così sarebbe stato troppo anche per me 
p.s. auguri!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ti giuro che fra parentesi stavo per scrivere (non quello per i denti)...ma poi mi sono detta che una battuta così sarebbe stato troppo troppo anche per me
> p.s. auguri!



quello acustico non è venuto in mente a nessuno?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

*non ti par di esagerare???*



Anna A ha detto:


> ti mettono una bella ipoteca sulla casa o il fermo amministrativo dell'auto, se possiedi una delle due cose.


a volte ti trombano pure la moglie!!


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a volte ti trombano pure la moglie!!


Anna stava sicuramente scherzando.
Inizialmente mi è venuto un colpo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a volte ti trombano pure la moglie!!


e se la tv è intestata alla moglie, colpiscono il marito. non hanno pietà per niente e nessuno.


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se la tv è intestata alla moglie, colpiscono il marito. non hanno pietà per niente e nessuno.


Temo per il mio micio...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a volte ti trombano pure la moglie!!


a mio cugggino l'hanno costretto a leggere per un mese tutti i post del confessionale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anna stava sicuramente scherzando.
> Inizialmente mi è venuto un colpo!


scherzando mica tanto.
a una persona che conosco han messo il fermo alla macchina. era una cartella esattoriale lunga da qua a cesano boscone però. tra multe canoni rai e altre minchiatine, è arrivato a 15mila euro


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Temo per il mio micio...


oddio..mica se la rifaranno con tippi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Temo per il mio micio...


quelli sono i primi a partire. li fanno allo spiedo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oddio..mica se la rifaranno con tippi


molto probabile. la pelliccia di gatto pare che paghi bene


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oddio..mica se la rifaranno con tippi


chi pensi che sia topi ?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

http://punto-informatico.it/2444393/PI/News/nuova-campagna-disdici-canone-rai.aspx
http://www.aduc.it/dyn/rai/comu.php?id=237074

meglio pippo che della ventura/defilippi/pupo-ernestino


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> molto probabile. la pelliccia di gatto pare che paghi bene


ho insegnato a tippi a non aprire a nessuno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> a mio cugggino l'hanno costretto a leggere per un mese tutti i post del confessionale


con gli spilli sotto le palpebre, per evitare si addormentasse?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> chi pensi che sia topi ?


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scherzando mica tanto.
> a una persona che conosco han messo il fermo alla macchina. era una cartella esattoriale lunga da qua a cesano boscone però. tra multe canoni rai e altre minchiatine, è arrivato a 15mila euro


Per le contravvenzioni stardali non pagate è vero.
Anche a un mio amico è successo. Teneva nel portaoggetti dell'auto una quantità indescrivibile di multe


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con gli spilli sotto le palpebre, per evitare si addormentasse?


l'hanno pure costretto a travestirsi da pecora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho insegnato a tippi a non aprire a nessuno


la attirano con due scatolette di sheba essence all'astice


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

cmq brutti ot dei miei cabasisi...vogliamo parlare di quel babbeo di pippone???
possibile che ancora lavori?
quanti secoli ha?


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> http://punto-informatico.it/2444393/PI/News/nuova-campagna-disdici-canone-rai.aspx
> http://www.aduc.it/dyn/rai/comu.php?id=237074
> 
> meglio pippo che della ventura/defilippi/pupo-ernestino


Lo penso anche io (Ventura esclusa)


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq brutti ot dei miei cabasisi...vogliamo parlare di quel babbeo di pippone???
> possibile che ancora lavori?
> quanti secoli ha?


non era in classe tua ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> l'hanno pure costretto a travestirsi da pecora


ora ho capito. in realtà il marito di disperata è un esattore delle tasse. qualcuno la chiami per darle la bella notizia!


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> non era in classe tua ?


era lui quel nostro compagno allampanato?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora ho capito. in realtà il marito di disperata è un esattore delle tasse. qualcuno la chiami per darle la bella notizia!


l'hanno internata ...


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq brutti ot dei miei cabasisi...vogliamo parlare di quel babbeo di pippone???
> possibile che ancora lavori?
> quanti secoli ha?


Tanti. Ma almeno non conduce trasmissioni in cui tutti litigano con tutti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq brutti ot dei miei cabasisi...vogliamo parlare di quel babbeo di pippone???
> possibile che ancora lavori?
> quanti secoli ha?


credo che venga ibernato e scongelato di volta in volta, quando serve. ha i cristalli di ghiaccio in faccia come il pollo di rita, se ci fai caso.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq brutti ot dei miei cabasisi...vogliamo parlare di quel babbeo di pippone???
> possibile che ancora lavori?
> quanti secoli ha?


quasi 80... cmq rimpiango telemike, gran bella trasmissione, almeno lì si davano i soldi dimosrtrando di saper qualcosa, mica affari tuoi...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> era lui quel nostro compagno allampanato?


ti confondi con mike ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> l'hanno internata ...


oh my god!
ma il marito stava solo facendo degli straordinari!


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Tanti. Ma almeno non conduce trasmissioni in cui tutti litigano con tutti


 
ce credo..la gente s'addorma...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> quasi 80... cmq rimpiango telemike, gran bella trasmissione, almeno lì si davano i soldi dimosrtrando di saper qualcosa, mica affari tuoi...


io rimpiango il pranzo è servito


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> quasi 80... cmq rimpiango telemike, gran bella trasmissione, almeno lì si davano i soldi dimosrtrando di saper qualcosa, mica affari tuoi...


pure le risposte ti davano ... in certi casi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ce credo..la gente s'addorma...



gente? guarda che gli ospiti sono dei cartonati


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io rimpiango il pranzo è servito


altro capolavoro della tv... cmq la versione originale di corrado, lippi mi sta sui cog*****


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

io rimpiango solo la paghetta


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh my god!
> ma il marito stava solo facendo degli straordinari!


sporcava sul tappeto ....


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ce credo..la gente s'addorma...


Stavo già pensando di mettere una televisioncina in camera di mio figlio...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Tanti. Ma almeno non conduce trasmissioni in cui tutti litigano con tutti





angelodelmale ha detto:


> *gente? guarda che gli ospiti sono dei cartonati*


ma no...respirano...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> altro capolavoro della tv... cmq la versione originale di corrado, lippi mi sta sui cog*****


ovviamente mi riferivo a corrado  

	
	
		
		
	


	





lippi lo preferivo nella parte del coglione a mai dire lunedì


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> pure le risposte ti davano ... in certi casi


vabbè, ma vuoi mettere la suspence delle domande?!? ora la domanda più difficile è 'pacco o offerta' (e qui so che partiranno battute)


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io rimpiango solo la paghetta


la mia prima 50 lire al Sabato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no...respirano...


non dovendo pagare le persone, alla rai non badano a spese per gli effetti speciali


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ovviamente mi riferivo a corrado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quella gli viene bene ovunque vada


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> vabbè, ma vuoi mettere la suspence delle domande?!? ora la domanda più difficile è 'pacco o offerta' (e qui so che partiranno battute)


tipo "pacco grazie"?
troppo scontata


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la mia prima 50 lire al Sabato


io mi ricordo 500 lire a settimana 
ahhh già da piccini ci insegnano ad amare il vil denaro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> quella gli viene bene ovunque vada


un po' mi fa tenerezza.
combatte con onore la senilità (che ha avuto precocemente)


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la mia prima 50 lire al Sabato


anche a me!!!
ci compravo:
2 pachetti di sanagola alla frutta
1 almanacco paperino grande
4  barette di liquerizia alla mou


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sporcava sul tappeto ....


vabbè un po' di elasticità non guasterebbe, porta i soldi a casa, pover'uomo


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io mi ricordo 500 lire a settimana
> ahhh già da piccini ci insegnano ad amare il vil denaro


500 lire ???? capitalista !!!!!!

io con 50 ci compravo ghiacciolo, cinema dell'oratorio e pacco di caramelle spaccadenti


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me!!!
> ci compravo:
> 2 pachetti di sanagola alla frutta
> 1 almanacco paperino grande
> 4 barette di liquerizia alla mou


e checcenefrega a noi???


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e checcenefrega a noi???


siete degli stronzetti cattivi oggi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me!!!
> ci compravo:
> *2 pachetti di sanagola alla frutta*
> 1 almanacco paperino grande
> *4  barette di liquerizia alla mou*


poi si lamenta dei denti cariati...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me!!!
> ci compravo:
> 2 pachetti di sanagola alla frutta
> 1 almanacco paperino grande
> 4  barette di liquerizia alla mou








 niente cinemino con poltrone di legno ?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> poi si lamenta dei denti cariati...


non è cariato!! era la gengivella


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> niente cinemino con poltrone di legno ?


IL BAMBINO HA VISTO L'ASSASSINO. DEVE MORIRE.

miii credo sia il primo film di paura che ho visto .
un cagaccio


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè un po' di elasticità non guasterebbe, porta i soldi a casa, pover'uomo


che abbia un minimo di dignità allora


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> niente cinemino con poltrone di legno ?


no perchè ero piccina e mamma non mi ci mandava sola.
Mi ci portava ma pagava lei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è cariato!! era la gengivella



che hai tagliuzzato a forza di ciucciare caramelle


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la mia prima 50 lire al Sabato





Brugola ha detto:


> io mi ricordo 500 lire a settimana
> ahhh già da piccini ci insegnano ad amare il vil denaro





Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me!!!
> ci compravo:
> 2 pachetti di sanagola alla frutta
> 1 almanacco paperino grande
> 4  barette di liquerizia alla mou


brugola, eri raccomandata? tu 500 e medusa 50? sfigata!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> brugola, eri raccomandata? tu 500 e medusa 50? sfigata!


ecco perché asu è più incazzata...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> brugola, eri raccomandata? tu 500 e medusa 50? sfigata!


è che soffre di alzheimer pora tusetta.
erano 500 a settimana...perchè noi da  piccine si era ricche.
poi si è diventate due pezzentone..ma per lei un pò di più


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è cariato!! era la gengivella


la stanno trapanando pure a te ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che soffre di alzheimer pora tusetta.
> erano 500 a settimana...perchè noi da  piccine si era ricche.
> poi si è diventate due pezzentone..ma per lei un pò di più


tant'è che non andavano al cinema: lo affittavano


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la stanno trapanando pure a te ?


fate un team
UTENTI CARIATI O CARIA*TID*I  

	
	
		
		
	


	













mi faccio sganasciare da sola..


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco perché asu è più incazzata...


ma quella c'ha l'alzheimer e non si ricorda una fava... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




500 lire ce le dava la mia nonnina per tenere a posto il tappetino del bagno che lasciavamo sempre stropicciato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma molti anni dopo.
A genova la paghetta era di 50 lire


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la stanno trapanando pure a te ?


ma va che non aveva un *****, ha fatto la scena perché sapeva che avremmo fatto colletta per aiutarla col dentista.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fate un team
> UTENTI CARIATI O CARIA*TID*I
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che soffre di alzheimer pora tusetta.
> erano 500 a settimana...perchè noi da  piccine si era ricche.
> poi si è diventate due pezzentone..ma per lei un pò di più


nel 74 un ghiacciolo costava 25 lire ... mi sa che hai ragione tu ... pure io 500 allora ...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> nel 74 un ghiacciolo costava 25 lire ... mi sa che hai ragione tu ... pure io 500 allora ...
















   maschio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> che abbia un minimo di dignità allora


colpa della moglie che è andata in cascina. lui le aveva detto di non disturbarlo mentre lavora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> nel 74 un ghiacciolo costava 25 lire ... mi sa che hai ragione tu ... pure io 500 allora ...


sei andato a controllare lo scontrino?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fate un team
> UTENTI CARIATI O CARIA*TID*I
> 
> 
> ...


è la gengiva pure a me ... nessuna carie


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> nel 74 un ghiacciolo costava 25 lire ... mi sa che hai ragione tu ... pure io 500 allora ...


ma siete fuori??? le 500 non sapevamo manco come fossero!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





invece mi ricordo bene che quando entrarono in circolazione le monete di carta (bhè gli assegnini) io e brugoletta dicevamo a tutti se ce li davano che facevamo la collezione e poi ce li sparavamo in drogheria e al cinema 

	
	
		
		
	


	












che simpatiche canagliette


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> è la gengiva pure a me ... nessuna carie


troppi calci nelle gengive??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




oh raga..mica mi diventerete 

*UTENTI PIORROSI* 


basta...mi devo fermare perchè sto male


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> maschio...











angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei andato a controllare lo scontrino?

















sai che conservo sempre tutto ...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> è la gengiva pure a me ... nessuna carie


facciamo flic floc??


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> troppi calci nelle gengive??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> facciamo flic floc??


col bancomat o con la carta ?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> col bancomat o con la carta ?









ma no....esprimi il desiderio
1
2
3
flic
floc
vota per me
flic
floc
e si dice flic o floc


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sai che conservo sempre tutto ...
















   sì lo so


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no....esprimi il desiderio
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...


sai che a volte mi fai paura?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no....esprimi il desiderio
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...


si si lo conosco ... l'ho chiesto pure io al dentista ... ma lui mi ha risposto bancomat o carta ?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> si si lo conosco ... l'ho chiesto pure io al dentista ... ma lui mi ha risposto bancomat o carta ?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> sai che a volte mi fai paura?












  non vi capisco...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> si si lo conosco ... l'ho chiesto pure io al dentista ... ma lui mi ha risposto bancomat o carta ?


per questo sei andato via di corsa e hai cambiato residenza?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

hei amici piorrosi, 
voi lo pagate il canone?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non vi capisco...


ma come no, zuccherina?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hei amici piorrosi,
> voi lo pagate il canone?



posso rispondere anche se ho solo una cariettina?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> posso rispondere anche se ho solo una cariettina?


sono ben accetti cariati (di) e piorrosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ahh..me fa male la panza..


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hei amici piorrosi,
> voi lo pagate il canone?


sapessi dove finirà la mia tv se non la finisci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono ben accetti cariati (di) e piorrosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non lo pago dal lontano 2003.

ma mi sento il loro fiato sul collo


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sapessi dove finirà la mia tv se non la finisci


io e le mie gengive stiamo bene insieme


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per questo sei andato* via di corsa* e hai cambiato residenza?


no ho usato il mezzo View attachment 2137


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io e le mie gengive stiamo bene insieme




















   ma che pirla


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ahh..me fa male la panza..


è per colpa del pollo di rita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> no ho usato il mezzo View attachment 2137



ti ci vedo bene là sopra


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è per colpa del pollo di rita


hanno pranzato assieme?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io e le mie gengive stiamo bene insieme


prima dicono tutti così


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

*consolati*



Toujours ha detto:


> prima dicono tutti così


pure le mie gengive tendono a ritirarsi.
vigliacche!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti ci vedo bene là sopra


almeno io tocco ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> prima dicono tutti così


in realtà fossi in lei mi preoccuperei. 
in caso di gemelle, a una viene la piorrea e all'altra cadono i denti


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in realtà fossi in lei mi preoccuperei.
> in caso di gemelle, a una viene la piorrea e all'altra cadono i denti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> almeno io tocco ...
























anche io comunque, se scendo dalla sella


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pure le mie gengive tendono a ritirarsi.
> vigliacche!!!


vedi a mangiarsi 500 lire di caramelle ...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hanno pranzato assieme?


no, l'ha mangiato tutto brugola (ancora congelato, è per quello che ha mal di denti)


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in realtà fossi in lei mi preoccuperei.
> in caso di gemelle, a una viene la piorrea e all'altra cadono i denti


ti spiace se ti mando afffaculo un attimino??


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io comunque, se scendo dalla sella


quello si .. è che per salirci devi farti calare dal balcone ....


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti spiace se ti mando afffaculo un attimino??


senti asu ... anche a te ti fanno il laser ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti spiace se ti mando afffaculo un attimino??


ma che ingrata, ti difendo con quell'irrispettosa e ci passo io, com'è sto fatto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quello si .. è che per salirci devi farti calare dal balcone ....


non hai notato la scaletta che scende dal marciapiede


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, l'ha mangiato tutto brugola (ancora congelato, è per quello che ha mal di denti)


ghiacciolo al pollo. ecco perché non le bastavano le 25 lire....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> senti asu ... anche a te ti fanno il laser ?


no perchè io ne ho solo una che mi fa male. Un po' si ritirano ma è presto.
Aspetta che inizino a cadermi i dentini forse???
Ma prima non è meglio proporti i colletti?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

amici piorrosi e cariati, dovreste chiedere all'admin di aprirvi una stanzetta apposita:

UTENTI CON PROBLEMI DI DENTI


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> amici piorrosi e cariati, dovreste chiedere all'admin di aprirvi una stanzetta apposita:
> 
> UTENTI CON PROBLEMI DI DENTI


vedo che siam passate dalle unghie ai denti. hai un nuovo amore eh?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> IL BAMBINO HA VISTO L'ASSASSINO. DEVE MORIRE.
> 
> miii credo sia il primo film di paura che ho visto .
> un cagaccio


View attachment 2138


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 2138


ma esisteva già il sonoro?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no perchè io ne ho solo una che mi fa male. Un po' si ritirano ma è presto.
> Aspetta che inizino a cadermi i dentini forse???
> Ma prima non è meglio proporti i colletti?


uhm .. non so ... dice che col laser si potrebbe risistemare da sola ...pure io solo una ...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma esisteva già il sonoro?


lo faceva brugola ....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> uhm .. non so ... dice che col laser si potrebbe risistemare da sola ...pure io solo una ...


eccerto che dice così, costa molto di più 

	
	
		
		
	


	




senti un altro parere tutà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> lo faceva brugola ....



non so se la mia mente può reggere di sapere COME...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccerto che dice così, costa molto di più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ormai ho iniziato, comunque mi rimborsa la cassa ...   

	
	
		
		
	


	







angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so se la mia mente può reggere di sapere COME...


e DOVE ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccerto che dice così, costa molto di più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi più spende meno spande


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e DOVE ...


soprattutto! non vorrei rovinarmi il natale


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

ma com'è che dal pippone siamo arrivati ai vostri denti cariati e alla vostra piorrea ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma com'è che dal pippone siamo arrivati ai vostri denti cariati e alla vostra piorrea ?


ma com'è che ogni tanto scompari? 
ti staranno mica facendo lavorare? faccio una strage


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi più spende meno spande


non è affatto vero. 
CI sono anche onesti bravi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma com'è che dal pippone siamo arrivati ai vostri denti cariati e alla vostra piorrea ?


e comunque piuttosto che parlare del pippone, meglio parlare anche dell'enterocolite


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma com'è che ogni tanto scompari?
> ti staranno mica facendo lavorare? faccio una strage


stavo cercando delle foto di denti cariati per proporli come avatarri a asu e tutina


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma com'è che dal pippone siamo arrivati ai vostri denti cariati e alla vostra piorrea ?


è che si vedeva un rivoletto di sangue tra i tuoi denti mentre ridevi ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è affatto vero.
> CI sono anche onesti bravi


mica ha detto quanto spende. magari quello è onesto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io comunque una volta sono andata da uno che pareva onesto e bravo. mi ha onestamente fatto un lavoro di merda e quando se n'è accorto, mi ha detto che per sistemarlo (ancora è così) mi fa lo sconto, pensa che carino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> stavo cercando delle foto di denti cariati per proporli come avatarri a asu e tutina
















   bischera, devi cercare foto di gengive.
cercane tre, hai detto che hai anche tu un problemino, mia cara gengivella


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

la prima che posta una gengiva si trova una badilata sul coppino in un nano secondo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la prima che posta una gengiva si trova una badilata sul coppino in un nano secondo


guarda che quella che fa queste cose è la tua metà  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o ci vogliamo dimenticare dell'unghietta?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la prima che posta *una *gengiva si trova una badilata sul coppino in un nano secondo


due


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> due


due gengive o due badilate?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> siete già ridotti così?


dai cazz0! che schifo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




levala subito


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> due gengive o due badilate?


la seconda



Brugola ha detto:


> siete già ridotti così?


hai un bel sorriso lo sai vero ?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la seconda
> 
> 
> hai un bel sorriso lo sai vero ?


non trovo la piorrea...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> siete già ridotti così?


brugolì, fai caà...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non trovo la piorrea...



apri meglio la boccuccia ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> siete già ridotti così?


come volevasi dimostrare.

implererò il ban a gran voce


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> apri meglio la boccuccia ....

















piccolo utente piorroso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non trovo la piorrea...


non farlo


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> piccolo utente piorroso...


tutto ma utente no ...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

amici????
ve la sarete mica presa???
volete che levi le carie?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> amici????
> ve la sarete mica presa???
> volete che *lecchi *le carie?


dai brugola ... che schifo ...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> dai brugola ... che schifo ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> amici????
> ve la sarete mica presa???
> volete che levi le carie?



io non me la sono presa, il mio stomaco un pochino sì


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non me la sono presa, il mio stomaco un pochino sì


 
ma a te fa schifo tutto?
unghie..denti...guarda che ci dev'essere una piega psicologica dietro sai?
vuoi che indaghi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma a te fa schifo tutto?
> unghie..denti...guarda che ci dev'essere una piega psicologica dietro sai?
> vuoi che indaghi?


unghie incarnite e denti conciati come quelli, non dovrebbero farmi schifo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






se ti rspondo di no, servirà a fermarti?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> unghie incarnite e denti conciati come quelli, non dovrebbero farmi schifo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chiaro che no.
cronometriamo quanto ci mettiamo a inabissarci in scannatoio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> chiaro che no.
> cronometriamo quanto ci mettiamo a inabissarci in scannatoio?


non avevo dubbi.

vai, ho fatto partire ora il cronometro


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi.
> 
> vai, ho fatto partire ora il cronometro


anche volendo non riesco a levarla.
tutina e asu.....mi perdonate???  

	
	
		
		
	


	









è colpa vostra...io parlo di pippo baudo e voi arrivate ai denti ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche volendo non riesco a levarla.
> tutina e asu.....mi perdonate???
> 
> 
> ...


diciamo che con quell'avatar è difficile non perdonarti.


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> diciamo che con quell'avatar è difficile non perdonarti.









forse ho toccato un loro pezzo di gengiva scoperto..



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

bene, sono molto segnata, vi saluto  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche volendo non riesco a levarla.
> tutina e asu.....mi perdonate???
> 
> 
> ...


che impedita...come non riesci??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








edita e leva IMMEDIATAMENTE!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> forse ho toccato un loro pezzo di gengiva scoperto..
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


vabbè ma che bastarda


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che impedita...come non riesci???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hei hei hei 

non me lo leva stordita.
e poi che è???? un buchino tra i denti.
ho provato. non me lo leva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hei hei hei
> 
> non me lo leva stordita.
> e poi che è???? un buchino tra i denti.
> ho provato. non me lo leva


alla faccia del buchino...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hei hei hei
> 
> non me lo leva stordita.
> e poi che è???? un buchino tra i denti.
> ho provato. non me lo leva


se non la levi sabato vedi che buchino ti ritrovi tu fra i palettoni


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non la levi sabato vedi che buchino ti ritrovi tu fra i palettoni


ho cancellato il testo ma la foto non la cancella!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




attenzione eh????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho cancellato il testo ma la foto non la cancella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ovviamete tu hai cliccato su rimuovi, in gestione allegati...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho cancellato il testo ma la foto non la cancella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai dove ti puoi mettere quel ditino rosso??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai dove ti puoi mettere quel ditino rosso??


qui tira una brutta aria

me ne vo, ciao ciao


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai dove ti puoi mettere quel ditino rosso??


no.
dimmelo
dove me lo posso mettere?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> dimmelo
> dove me lo posso mettere?


nel nasino...
comunque, bambolina mia, hai provato con rimuovi immagine??


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel nasino...
> comunque, bambolina mia, hai provato con rimuovi immagine??


 
si, son riuscita


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, son riuscita


brava la mia bambolina impedita tecnologicamente


----------

